# Why do black girls find me so attractive?



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Most of the girls that hit on me and show interest in me are black. Why is this? Just curious. BTW I'm not trolling, I'm being totally serious.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Time to get a light skin girl... with Long hair & a nice ***


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

They want you to be the white cream in their oreo of love. It's cute really.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i would say that is an achievement! are you a gangsta-gangsta type or do you have some magical quality those kinds of females dig about you.


----------



## Fixfounded1994 (Feb 19, 2012)

Looks at skin colour* Hmm...black...

Looks at you* Feels no attraction in a sexual way.

Guess im broken :yes

lol, maybe they just like your personality?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

rgrwng said:


> i would say that is an achievement! are you a gangsta-gangsta type or do you have some magical quality those kinds of females dig about you.


I'm just a regular guy for the most part.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

WithMyFaithx said:


> Looks at skin colour* Hmm...black...
> 
> Looks at you* Feels no attraction in a sexual way.
> 
> ...


LOL. My dead personality is always the deal breaker.


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

If you read the title multiple times, you can see how this is supposed to be in the board coping with social anxiety.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Durzo said:


> If you read the title multiple times, you can see how this is supposed to be in the board coping with social anxiety.


I'll put it wherever I want to put it.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

Durzo said:


> If you read the title multiple times, you can see how this is supposed to be in the board coping with social anxiety.


Clearly the OP is far too sexy to deal with such petty things like posting in the triumphs section.


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I'll put it wherever I want to put it.


It's ok I'll continue to post comments like these, and hope the thread dies.


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

elvin jones said:


> Clearly the OP is far too sexy to deal with such petty things like posting in the triumphs section.


haha


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Durzo said:


> If you read the title multiple times, you can see how this is supposed to be in the board coping with social anxiety.


Mods will move it anyway....


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

successful said:


> Mods will move it anyway....


Doubtful. I wish they would give me the power to do that... I would be in here everyday moving **** around getting this place organised into sections... It bugs me when its chaos


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm surprised the mods haven't called me out on my insanity over these past few days.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

And the people in this forum are supposed to know the answer how?


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

I think girls in general would find you attractive x.x


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I couldn't be complaining if I was in your shoe.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

I mean honestly, what does it matter what color their skin is? :roll


----------



## fire mage64 (Jun 20, 2011)

Maybe your hair style?


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Strangely enough, my experience is similar, only its mostly Asian guys that find me attractive. It's not necessarily a good or bad thing but it does make me curious. Is it just a coincidence or do I have a certain physical/personality trait that's culturally attractive? I should move to some country in Asia. I could have my pick of any man I want. :lol


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

You is some sexy white chocolate. You look like Jason Williams, an NBA player who is now retired. He had mad handles and was very entertaining. on his knuckles he had the tatoo "W-H-I-T E-B-O-Y" on the four knuckles not including his thumbs. He was gangsta, the Eminem of basketball.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

why are u complaining?


dive in that black _______ and enjoy life bro


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

What difference does it make if the chick is Black? You should be glad someone's looking at you. I would compliment your looks, but I'll change my mind. Dumb thread.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> Strangely enough, my experience is similar, only its mostly Asian guys that find me attractive. It's not necessarily a good or bad thing but it does make me curious. Is it just a coincidence or do I have a certain physical/personality trait that's culturally attractive? I should move to some country in Asia. I could have my pick of any man I want. :lol


 Haha, not so secretly pretentious are we. Pic when you move to South Korea and pick up one of them Asian K Drama Actors! This is no insult either, just liking your account name to your previous statement. Good stuff.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

The hottest stripper I have ever gotten a lap dance from was black. And I usually find black girls to be the least attractive. Oh the irony. JUNGLE FEVER FTW. IMPI IMPI


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Fixed.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

lol @ goggles


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Jollygoggles said:


>


lol.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

:evil Sorry guys. Couldn't resist.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I don't think it's a problem. He's simply asking if there's something about him that makes it happen.


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

Maybe he's not so much complaining about it, but just curious as to why it is the case? I don't think there are too many guys on here who would complain about such a situation.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

You seem too intense.
There, I said it.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Maybe he acts all gangsta 'n' sh*t? haha. 
I seem to attract the obese white girls with sweaty pits? :sus 
Once in while a girl i'm attracted to finds herself attracted to me, then i blow it.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

I think the OP is implying that a white dude would have to be a "******" in order to attract a Black woman. Which isn't the case. I'm not attracted to thugs, nor White dudes who act "Black".


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

I noticed alot of white guys like me(there is one interested in me now). But,i think its only because i'm black...nothing to do with them actually finding me attractive. It's probaly just them being drawn and turned on by something that is still viewed as being taboo to some.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I attract weird dirty old men


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Epic post is epic


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Shauna said:


> I noticed alot of white guys like me(there is one interested in me now). But,i think its only because i'm black...nothing to do with them actually finding me attractive. It's probaly just them being drawn and turned on by something that is still viewed as being taboo to some.


Yea i don't think you're right. Being gay is more taboo than being heterosexual, i don't find myself have intercourse with a man in the near future just because it's more taboo. I'm just not into that.
If somebody is into you, most like it is because they are indeed into you.


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

Because you have money or a big penor.


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Yea i don't think you're right. Being gay is more taboo than being heterosexual, i don't find myself have intercourse with a man in the near future just because it's more taboo. I'm just not into that.
> If somebody is into you, most like it is because they are indeed into you.


I meant some people still view interracial love/relationships as being taboo. Some folks still think or believe that we all should remain and continue to procreate with our own "kind".

s/n....Everytime i see a white man with a black woman...i be thinking she is only a fantasy for him or that he secretly hates her. But, i know thats just me being stupid.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Shauna said:


> I meant some people still view interracial love/relationships as being taboo. Some folks still think or believe that we all should remain and continue to procreate with our own "kind".


Yea i get that part and it is seen as more taboo. i just don't think you're right about that being why a white guy would be into you.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Because they think you are attractive, don't complain.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Most of the girls that hit on me and show interest in me are black. Why is this? Just curious. BTW I'm not trolling, I'm being totally serious.


Why do black girls find you so attractive? A little confident aren't we? Maybe they're looking for a shopping buddy and somebody to talk about boys with because she thinks you're a homosexual?


----------



## shyguydan222 (Nov 1, 2008)

It's a good thing that girls are attracted to you, perhaps embrace it?


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

what are people like you doing on this site....complaining about having too much pu###


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Jollygoggles said:


>


****in lold


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Atleast they find you attractive sheesh just be glad T_T


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Lots of ****ing idiots in this thread. Ya'll should form a group.


----------



## crome (Dec 2, 2008)

Black girls tend to be more outgoing...you're sa/quiet. They say opposites attract. Also, is there not a lot of white people in your area? Maybe that makes you stand out.


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

MrQuiet76 said:


> I mean honestly, what does it matter what color their skin is? :roll


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Umm, are there black girls in your job or they be at the mall? My cousin married a white dude, because she like his personality and good looks no ****.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

We attract whatever we attract. Like I attract creepy Mexican men. Not racist here. I'm Mexican myself.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

LOL


----------



## crome (Dec 2, 2008)

Paloma M said:


> We attract whatever we attract. Like I attract creepy Mexican men. Not racist here. I'm Mexican myself.


Damn Mexicans.


----------



## Fixfounded1994 (Feb 19, 2012)

"An *** is still an *** at the end of the day, no matter what colour it is. "

A wise quote from a friend who is in an interracial marriage. <3


----------



## crome (Dec 2, 2008)

WithMyFaithx said:


> "An *** is still an *** at the end of the day, no matter what colour it is. "
> 
> A wise quote from a friend who is in an interracial marriage. <3


I don't get it... what's ***??


----------



## Fixfounded1994 (Feb 19, 2012)

crome said:


> I don't get it... what's ***??


Oops, it's "***."


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

We can't even say *** on this site. :roll


----------



## crome (Dec 2, 2008)

WithMyFaithx said:


> Oops, it's "***."


ok, that makes sense :clap:boogie


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Maybe they're colorblind? :lol


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

foe said:


> I couldn't be complaining if I was in your shoe.


 This.

I wish girls would show an attraction to me no matter what their color.


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

I think every race is beautiful so I dont look at it as a bad thing but I do mostly date minorities. I dont think its that black and latin girls find me more attractive, I think its that white girls tend to find me less attractive. Thats not always true of course but I think for a lot of them I just dont fit into their idea of what attractive is.

And then sometimes white girls stereotype me as some sort of thug and are turned on by that image in their head instead of being turned on by who I really am. That makes me very uncomfortable.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

I have this too. I was just telling someone about it.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

it used to happen to me too at school when i lived in the UK. most of the girls who showed interest in me were black. I don't come across black women in this country though.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

You're a cute white guy. Perhaps black ladies who are into cute white guys find that you fit the bill.


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## cole phelps (Jun 24, 2012)

This thread should be locked. This is a site for people who need help. If you want to brag go find another site. Thank you very much


----------



## Fixfounded1994 (Feb 19, 2012)

Silent Image said:


>


Made my day LOL


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

cole phelps said:


> This thread should be locked. This is a site for people who need help. If you want to brag go find another site. Thank you very much


lol.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow, this thread really blew up while I was gone. I'm LOLing at all the ridiculous assumptions your all making about me. I just asked a question. I'm not bragging or complaining.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Wow, this thread really blew up while I was gone. I'm LOLing at all the ridiculous assumptions your all making about me. I just asked a question. I'm not bragging or complaining.


Shouldn't have added "so" in front of attractive(thread title) It came off kind of conceited.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

lucky *******


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Jollygoggles said:


>


:clap You win the internet. Everybody go home, show's over.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Maybe you can send me some of you black chick attracting pheromones.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

I think OP is attractive so probably all kinds of women show interest. Maybe black women are more forward about it, so it seems disproportionate? I don't know. Anyway, >.>


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Take it to the crush thread, tangerine. 
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/sas-crush-82090/


----------



## ChelseeTee (Jun 4, 2011)

Tangerine said:


> I think OP is attractive so probably all kinds of women show interest. Maybe black women are more forward about it, so it seems disproportionate? I don't know. Anyway, >.>


i agree with this


----------



## AustinAnxiety (Jun 21, 2012)

Black chicks are extremely hot... but... none of them like me xD


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Jollygoggles said:


> Take it to the crush thread, tangerine.
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/sas-crush-82090/


I was trying to be serious.


----------



## Nipple (Jul 3, 2012)

Black girl find me attractive too , but i don't find them attractive, AT ALL , it's normal, girls trying to date up


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Maybe it depends on the area - you're exotic? lol I would take it as a compliment. Other girls are also interested in you as well, I'm sure.

Latina girls love me. Most of the attention I get from women is from Latinas. lol


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

AustinAnxiety said:


> Black chicks are extremely hot... but... none of them like me xD


You're cute. If that's you in your pic. lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Most of the girls that hit on me and show interest in me are black. Why is this? Just curious. BTW I'm not trolling, I'm being totally serious.


Do they think that you are a "yo" like a rapper? 
You don't wear saggy pants, do you? :doh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sean88 said:


> Maybe it depends on the area - you're exotic? lol I would take it as a compliment. Other girls are also interested in you as well, I'm sure.
> 
> Latina girls love me. Most of the attention I get from women is from Latinas. lol


Well, you are from Cali. :stu :lol


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> Do they think that you are a "yo" like a rapper?
> You don't wear saggy pants, do you? :doh


Just your average 22 year old white guy LOL.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Just your average 22 year old white guy LOL.


It could be the aloofness - lone wolf kind of deal.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Maybe it is because you ask deep philosophical questions.


----------



## Fixfounded1994 (Feb 19, 2012)

Nipple said:


> Black girl find me attractive too , but i don't find them attractive, AT ALL , it's normal, girls trying to date up


What do you mean by "date up" :blank

There shouldn't be any ranks in dating...

sucks people still think this way.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> Maybe it is because you ask deep philosophical questions.


Haha. That was a smart jab.


----------



## crome (Dec 2, 2008)

Nipple said:


> Black girl find me attractive too , but i don't find them attractive, AT ALL , it's normal, girls trying to date up


lol this guy.

he's a troll


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

crome said:


> lol this guy.
> 
> he's a troll


Nah, I think he's just a jerk. It'd be more exciting if he was a troll tho. lol.


----------



## crome (Dec 2, 2008)

lyric555 said:


> Nah, I think he's just a jerk. It'd be more exciting if he was a troll tho. lol.


status: looks are everything

probably not even using his real pic.


----------



## Nipple (Jul 3, 2012)

crome said:


> status: looks are everything
> 
> probably not even using his real pic.


You're going off topic pal and yes it's not my real picture, am i forced to use my real picture?


----------



## crome (Dec 2, 2008)

Nipple said:


> You're going off topic pal and yes it's not my real picture, am i forced to use my real picture?


shhh.


----------



## Nipple (Jul 3, 2012)

crome said:


> shhh.


What's that supposed to mean roflmao , are you imitating an animal or something?


----------



## crome (Dec 2, 2008)

Nipple said:


> What's that supposed to mean roflmao , are you imitating an animal or something?


----------



## Nipple (Jul 3, 2012)

crome said:


>


Is that the man you're in love with? I think he'll reject you


----------



## crome (Dec 2, 2008)

Nipple said:


> Is that the man you're in love with? I think he'll reject you


.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Can a mod please lock this thread already? It was dumb anyway.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ no, you don't get out of it that easily


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

hoddesdon said:


> ^ no, you don't get out of it that easily


It seems like I can't post anything positive or lighthearted without accumulating a bunch of cynical haters. The only way to not get negative attention on this site is to cry and whine about how miserable you are. If I make any posts about progress then that means I'm bragging.


----------



## Fixfounded1994 (Feb 19, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> It seems like I can't post anything positive or lighthearted without accumulating a bunch of cynical haters. The only way to not get negative attention on this site is to cry and whine about how miserable you are. If I make any posts about progress then that means I'm bragging.


Eh, I'll be honest with you. When I first read the title, it caught my attention because it made me wonder "Who cares if black girls find you attractive...Would it matter if it were White, Asian or Indian women who found you attractive? :afr"

But I don't think you meant it in any racist way, some people just saw it as that and well, had to post their response, which the most common response would be "Who the hell cares" or "Why is this even a thread"
Some people would find this as an opportunity to post a funny response but some a more serious and realistic one 

I think we should really focus on the main question here though...Were they hot? :lol Kidding 

Don't worry about the debate going on in this post. The title of it is just in a way, controversial.

...Eh im not good at explaining things


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

kehcorpz said:


> And the people in this forum are supposed to know the answer how?


Because we've all entered the stupidity zone :eyes

...valid point you've made though.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I didn't see anything wrong with it. I would wonder the same thing if it happened to me. So if I made a thread asking why dirty OLD men hit on me it would mean I'm bragging? No it means I just wondered if there was something about me that makes it happen


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

mynameislacie said:


> I didn't see anything wrong with it. I would wonder the same thing if it happened to me. So if I made a thread asking why dirty OLD men hit on me it would mean I'm bragging? No it means I just wondered if there was something about me that makes it happen


You don't have to have "something about you" to attract distinct groups of people or whatever.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Can a mod please lock this thread already? It was dumb anyway.


My, how QUICK you came to that conclusion. :roll


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

lyric555 said:


> My, how QUICK you came to that conclusion. :roll


Well if it makes you feel any better, I am at a party right now and I am hiding upstairs away from everybody while crying, and trying to get rid of my buzz. So now you can stop hating on me for making progress. I'm probably gonna kill myself tonight.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

My Beretta model 96 is looking really friendly right now.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

LOL, people are yelling at me to come downstairs. And they have no idea whats going on with me.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Well if it makes you feel any better, I am at a party right now and I am hiding upstairs away from everybody while crying, and trying to get rid of my buzz. So now you can stop hating on me for making progress. I'm probably gonna kill myself tonight.


What's going on? That's never a solution


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> It seems like I can't post anything positive or lighthearted without accumulating a bunch of cynical haters. The only way to not get negative attention on this site is to cry and whine about how miserable you are. If I make any posts about progress then that means I'm bragging.


I was making a joke, not cynically hating you.

You should have at look at some of the responses to my threads.

I agree with you that crying and whining only makes things worse. That was the first thing that struck me when I first joined another site which is very similar to this one. I was instantaneously cured of doing that myself.

Perhaps the comments are more about ribbing you than hating you.


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

They find the idea of a vanilla gorilla clashing up against their dark bodies captivating and intruiging. Believe moi.


----------



## reno316 (Jun 13, 2009)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> It seems like I can't post anything positive or lighthearted without accumulating a bunch of cynical haters. The only way to not get negative attention on this site is to cry and whine about how miserable you are. If I make any posts about progress then that means I'm bragging.


You even admitted the thread was stupid. People are not being haters if they question why this thread is relevant at all. (Hint: It's not)


----------



## Thinkerbell (Jul 8, 2012)

lol, this sounds like an innocent question although strange. Maybe it's more obvious when they flirt? Maybe they find you mysterious and are trying to figure you out? Who knows...


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Indian girls seem to find me attractive...


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

elvin jones said:


> They want you to be the white cream in their oreo of love. It's cute really.


lol


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Most of the girls that hit on me and show interest in me are black. Why is this? Just curious. BTW I'm not trolling, I'm being totally serious.


She wants your milk in her cocoa puffs. :boogie


----------



## OutOfControlPanel (Jul 14, 2012)

n/a


----------



## Skaterguy (Jul 21, 2012)

Maybe it's because you're just that damn irresistible?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

PathologicalSigher said:


> It's this attitude that gets a lot of guys into serious trouble! HA!


It's ok sweethart I'll be gentle. :twisted


----------



## TheShyOne17 (Aug 12, 2012)

crome said:


> status: looks are everything
> 
> probably not even using his real pic.


LOL you guys xD


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

your one lucky guy having girls attracted to you.

i like black girls, i seem to like any girl with darker skin than me really. i was asked at work by a black girl the other week if i knew where the alchohol was and she was hot, her eyes nearly hypnotised me.

just saying


----------



## SADodger (Jul 19, 2013)

:um because you have three legs?


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Wow. I read like 6 pages worth of post in this thread and maybe 2 or 3 people replied appropriately. People calling the man conceited and ungrateful and then accusing his thread of being one big complaint. :no lol that sucks....I guess a lot of people have never asked the same question. 

This thread is old and all but...


I wonder similar things. I feel like a certain race of female is more likely to be attracted to me than other races. I think I figured out why that is though.

In regards to you OP, I don't know. It took me a while to answer that question for myself and my answer was pretty obvious. There may be something about your look or you could be getting the wrong impression


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

FoundAndLost said:


> Most of the girls that hit on me and show interest in me are black. Why is this? Just curious. BTW I'm not trolling, I'm being totally serious.


Why don't you ask them?


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Maybe smell like chicken and watermelon? Just kidding


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Royals said:


> Maybe smell like chicken and watermelon? Just kidding


That's why I'm dating my boyfriend. :lol


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

FoundAndLost said:


> Most of the girls that hit on me and show interest in me are black. Why is this? Just curious. BTW I'm not trolling, I'm being totally serious.


Lol, This happens to me too, bro.


----------

